# حجاب قبر المخلص الألهى



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين *​ 
*(حجاب قبر المخلص الألهى)*
*صلاة يوميا*​ 


أيها الإله العظيم الذي تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معي.
يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس ارحمني.
يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل أذى.
يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل سلاح ماض.
يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجني من كل خطية مميتة.
يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس أوصلني إلى طريق الخلاص.
يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي أو روحي.
يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس كن تعزيتي وقويني على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك. 
يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس نجني من نار جهنم وأورثني الآخرة الصالحة. 
يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدني إيمانًا وثبتني بمحبتك تعالى إلى الأبد.
لصليبك يا سيدي نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يا رب نمجد.
بحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب لأجل خطاياي احفظني آمين.
احفظني يا يسوع لأنك قادر أن تقودني إلى طريق الخلاص واجعلني أن أكون من مختاريك آمين.




هذه الصلاة وجدت في قبر يسوع المسيح سنة 505 م من يقرا هذه الصلاة لن يموت غريقا ولاحريقا ولاسم يضره ولايؤخذ اسيرا في الحروبات ومن يحمل هذه الصلاة يحصل على الطلبات المبينة اعلاه ومن يكتب هذه الصلاة لغيره سيباركه الرب ومن يهزا بها او بترديدها سيقاصص ​ 
حين ولادة امراة اذا قرات اوحملت اوسمعت هذه الصلاة حلا يخفف الامها وتلد بسهولة وبعدما تلد توضع هذه الصلاة على جنب الطفل الايمن ليكون محفوظا من مرض الرجفة​ 




ورغم عدم تأكدنا من هذه الرواية، إلا أنها صلاة سهمية قوية وعميقة نابعة من نفس تناجي مخلصها، فاسم الرب يعطي قوة كما علمنا سليمان الحكيم: "اِسْمُ الرَّبِّ بُرْجٌ حَصِينٌ، يَرْكُضُ إِلَيْهِ الصِّدِّيقُ وَيَتَمَنَّعُ" (سفر الأمثال 18*: 10).*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2012)

> أيها الإله العظيم الذي تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معي.
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس ارحمني.
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل أذى.
> يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل سلاح ماض.
> ...


 امين يا رب--
 الصلاه رائعه--


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة


 
شكرا حبيب يسوع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ع الصلاة


----------

